# The Clock is Back



## Hockeyfan960 (Aug 23, 2007)

I get the small thrill from the countdown clock....don't ask why...but I like it....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

^^^ You need five minutes in the penalty box for saying that you get a thrill from the Exam Countdown Clock !!! 

JR


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually.....That thing stresses me out!!!! I see my available study time disappearing right before my eyes....AAARGGHHHH!


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Heck, I passed and that thing is stressing me out! That clock really kept me on my toes, especially when you knew how damn close that test was!

-Ray


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 23, 2007)

That clock is the only reason I can find to be glad I didn't find this site until just after the exam. It would've driven me nuts during prep time. It would seem to be pretty good motivation to have it front and center on days when you figure you'll just make up for the study time tomorrow or next week.

Jim


----------



## Jennifer Price (Aug 23, 2007)

Nothing like a little bit of extra pressure from watching my study time tick away.

How is studying going for you guys???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2007)

That clock don't bother me!

-VTE, P.E.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Aug 23, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> That clock don't bother me!
> -VTE, P.E.


Hopefully, come next April, all of us October test takers will be right there with you.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2007)

MOTIVATION


----------



## annie (Aug 23, 2007)

Yup, The clock bothers me too. Not that much time left and so many more chapters to cover.


----------



## Trashman (Aug 23, 2007)

That is awesome, but it should be *bigger*. Please excuse me now, I need to go study!


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 24, 2007)

I think it should be like a flip clock (60's era) with big numbers, and every time a minute flips, a huge crashing sound is made...

Then with 1 week left, a hushed tone of the terminator music in the background (dadada-dada dadada-dada) as all the area around the clock flashes in psychadellic colors.

or you can keep it as is. The clock doesn't bother me.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Aug 24, 2007)

Finally!! That damn clock! I was tired of looking all those people celebrating their pass results. I failed the April 07' PE exam. I will take it again next october. So, here I go again!!! 10940623:


----------



## Suns Den (Aug 24, 2007)

mine reads

It is 62 days, 5 hours, 16 minutes and 18 seconds until Friday, October 26

63 days 13 hours 0 minutes 55 seconds left until OCTOBER 2007 EXAM

am i missing a day

hell! who cares let me get back to

:reading:

while all my frnds r boozing


----------



## Tina (Aug 24, 2007)

I feel with you guys. The clock bothered me before the April exam, too. Now I just keep my fingers crossed for everyone here.


----------



## cement (Aug 25, 2007)

Suns Den said:


> mine readsIt is 62 days, 5 hours, 16 minutes and 18 seconds until Friday, October 26
> 
> 63 days 13 hours 0 minutes 55 seconds left until OCTOBER 2007 EXAM
> 
> ...


my controlls, options board settings, time zone.

booze is over rated :bananalama:


----------



## mr. smee (Feb 4, 2008)

Now that CA got it's results, I'm wondering if the Clock will make a reappearance. I figure that the question had to be asked sooner or later...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ That is a very good point mr. smee! I say ... :bio:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2008)

I still like seeing my name in the banner, but I guess it is about clock time again...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 4, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> I still like seeing my name in the banner, but I guess it is about clock time again...


Just be glad you aren't in California, your name would have only been up there a week.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 4, 2008)

Clock? I see no crazy clock.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Just be glad you aren't in California, your name would have only been up there a week.


I'm glad I'm not in Cali for a multitude of reasons. That one ranks pretty far down the list.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Feb 5, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> Clock? I see no crazy clock.


Don't know if you were being sarcastic or not, but I only see the passing member list still.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 5, 2008)

I figured we'd let the CA people enjoy the list for a little while....

but we have heard the people. The clock will return very soon.


----------



## Brody (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't come to this site until after I took my FE in October, so I didn't see the clock. Having a countdown clock would either be real stressful or a great motivator.

This post edited because I can't type a darn.


----------



## MEPE2B (Feb 5, 2008)

For us Newbies: where will the clock show up? It seems like a great idea. I need a fire under me to keep me motivated to study. Nothing motivates like fear.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2008)

The passing name scroll will disappear and the clock will be in its place.

Glad I don't have to worry about the clock anymore.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks to our IT guru DV - the countdown is back!

TICK TICK TICK...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Woohoo. Good luck to all those studying.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2008)

Time is ticking, everybody better be hitting those books!!!


----------



## Brody (Feb 8, 2008)

:w00t: The clock is back.

Wait... it is evil :asthanos:

Actually, I am shooting for October for the PE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2008)

I started busting my ass for the LEED exam last weekend. I've studied 14 hours since Sunday, and I'm already fried. And I only plan to study 6 weeks for this.

How the hell did I do 290 hours in 4.5 months for the PE?


----------

